# macromedia projector problem



## claudine75 (Jan 13, 2004)

just got riddle of the sphinx.After installing,when i try to launch the game i get a "loading" screen for a few seconds then an error message"Macromedia projector has a problem and has to close..send report to Microsoft etc.."and get sent back to desktop.I have a brand new computer with win xp,NvidiaGforcenx 460.I also have lots of games,including some rather old ones and have never had any such probs before..Now im also getting it with Rhem which i played ok last month..what's happening???


----------



## marita (Jan 19, 2004)

I am having the same problem. What can be done. It worked before then all of a sudden it quit


----------



## claudine75 (Jan 13, 2004)

ive been looking all over the internet and have noticed that several people seem to have this same Macromedia projector problem..The bad news is that so far no one seems to be able to offer a solution..Most tech support teams seem to be answering that they've never heard of such a prob before and telling people things like"its only YOU..no one else ever had the prob before.."But that's not true..lots of people seem to be encountering it..Lets hope someone comes up with something§If i find out anything Ill let you know..if you could do the same id appreciate it...


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Never heard of this problem, new one to me.


----------



## claudine75 (Jan 13, 2004)

just wanted to let everyone else who has this same problem know that its finally been resolved ..for me at least!So you might like to try,maybe itll work for you too...
I wrote Dreamcatcher games tech support,explaining the problem,and after many many emails full of various ideas and suggestions(they really tried hard to help) their last suggestion finally did the trick for me:
reducing hardware acceleration(move one notch to the left) and make sure all compatibility options are switched to"windows NT",including desktop icon ...
Thanks to this i finally was able to play "riddle of the sphinx" on my new Xp computer,no more being sent crashing back to desktop with that same error message"Macromedia projector has a prob and has to close.."
If anyone wants,let me know and ill send you all of Dreamcatchers tech support suggestions...


----------



## thescrapyard (Jan 29, 2004)

After looking at the last suggestion, the best method I can think of, and which does solve some installation problems with software as well is to do this :

Simply copy the CD you are trying to install to somewhere on your system that has enough space for it all

Run the setup from that location, if you have any installation problems, as it cures those as well

For those that are having the Macromedia Projector error, simply right-click on the setup.exe, goto `Properties/Compatability` and change `Compatability Mode` to Windows 98/Windows ME

Click OK

Now run the setup.exe again, this should cure it 


I wasn't holding out much hope of this working, but it did first time. This was the only thing I changed

Now I can finally install my HP scanner driver, and get my scanner to function without having to spend 2 days trying to manually install it again !!!!


----------



## persia0978 (Sep 15, 2005)

claudine75 said:


> just wanted to let everyone else who has this same problem know that its finally been resolved ..for me at least!So you might like to try,maybe itll work for you too...
> I wrote Dreamcatcher games tech support,explaining the problem,and after many many emails full of various ideas and suggestions(they really tried hard to help) their last suggestion finally did the trick for me:
> reducing hardware acceleration(move one notch to the left) and make sure all compatibility options are switched to"windows NT",including desktop icon ...
> Thanks to this i finally was able to play "riddle of the sphinx" on my new Xp computer,no more being sent crashing back to desktop with that same error message"Macromedia projector has a prob and has to close.."
> If anyone wants,let me know and ill send you all of Dreamcatchers tech support suggestions...


Can you send the info you got from dreamcatcher? I am having the same problem and I really want a solution. Persia0978


----------



## rjcola27 (Oct 3, 2005)

I just had this same problem with my pc. Running Windows XP. Could not figure out why the problem would happen every time my kids put one of their Barbie games into the cd drive. I noticed that the error report that went out to windows suggested that my Quicktime player was the problem. I've received a few updates from Quicktime because I'm always updating my Ipod. Deceided to remove quicktime from my pc and reinstall the version that is on the game. It's a much older version compared to the Quicktime version that's out there now. Now everything works just like it did before. I'm not sure if this is the fix for everyone who is having this problem, but it did work for me. Good Luck!!


----------



## hump_jojo (Oct 10, 2005)

claudia i tried choosing the "NT" and it worked thanks
i had the same problem u did until i tried that and now my game works great.


----------



## meandyouboth (Jul 21, 2007)

hi claudine 75 could you send me the Dreamcatchers tech support suggestions of how to solve the macromedia projector prblem?

- thnx


----------



## kalake (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi There, I have just resolved a similar problem with a cd rom I had which worked fine then I got message saying 'Macromedia Projector ahs encountered a problem and needs to close' and it would not load, the problem had been because of 'Quicktime', the cd was designed when it was version 5 and I had been updating the Quicktime when a new update came out so the cd would not work with the newer version, take both quicktime and the cd you are having problems with off and re install quicktime 5 (or whichever version it was at when it last worked) and your cd/game and it should work, it did for me anyway! Hope this helps.


----------



## candy2677 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello. What I have been reading sounds sort of like my situation except I downloaded the Riddle of the Sphinx game a while back and it worked just fine. I haven't played it for several weeks and WHAM! I get this error out of the blue. I retried to start it and was successful but the play was bumpy in some spots. Oh and a week or so ago I tried to download an upgrade to my Mobile Intel (R) 945 Express Chipset Family. The attemp was unsuccessful. I got an error message but I forget what it was (sorry, old age). The fixes I read sounded nice but I'll need them to be a bit more...........spelled out. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Sincerely, candy2677


----------



## michael_tia (Mar 25, 2008)

I had that marcrmedia projector encountered a problem error when i tried to load up a demo dvd. I tried everything suggested on this forum but nothing worked!! What did work however was when i restored my cpu speed to default settings as i had previously overclocked my cpu by 200mhz. I even tried a slight overclock of 100mhz and i kept getting the error so back to default cpu settings and away it worked!! hope this helps someone out on here.


----------

